# anything bigger than a yottabyte?



## harofreak00

hey i was just wondering if anyone knew of the term bigger than a yottabyte, im trying to prove a teacher wrong, and anything bigger than that would be grealy appreciated


----------



## Aleksey

how many zeros is a yottabyte? I colud pretty much tell you up to 38 0's.


----------



## harofreak00

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000...i count 22 zeros there


----------



## harofreak00

what was i drunk?? there are 24 zeros there


----------



## Christopher

Searching google, yottabyte is the largest I can see lol

* adds 1 yottabyte hdd to upcoming christmas list


----------



## ian

> * adds 1 yottabyte hdd to upcoming christmas list


what about a 1 yottabyte stick of RAM as well


----------



## Christopher

Good idea 

* adds 1 yottabyte stick of ram to upcoming christmas list


----------



## Aleksey

They make those? I'll buy one from you.


----------



## littlenicky

looks like ure screwed man


----------



## littlenicky

the lesson... dont prove ure teacher wrong unless they say that the L in walk is not silent


----------



## littlenicky

it is silent right?


----------



## Jimbob1989

Is there such think as a nanobyte or is the smallest a byte?

Jimbob


----------



## Lorand

According to http://www.pitts-el.de/electron/hextabh.htm there are names for even bigger units than yottabyte.
Sorry boys, it seems that there is someone who's byte is bigger than yours 

And here's a special dedication for Jimbob1989: http://www.ukeavisenledelse.no/attachments\Tal.doc


----------



## Jimbob1989

Lorand said:
			
		

> According to http://www.pitts-el.de/electron/hextabh.htm there are names for even bigger units than yottabyte.
> Sorry boys, it seems that there is someone who's byte is bigger than yours
> 
> And here's a special dedication for Jimbob1989: http://www.ukeavisenledelse.no/attachments\Tal.doc



Thats a usefull reference


----------



## Praetor

Too bad those bigass drives are virtually useless as far as performance goes (would you really wanna be copying  256TB back and forth at 30Mbytes/sec (not to mention what would happen if u had a CRC failure )

On a more serious note, if you're interested in a mass storage for archival purposes, look into either setting up a RAID (either 0- or 5- or one of them funky "+" ones) or better yet, get a SAN/NAS


----------



## kharmini91

I found on Google: one NANObyte is 1,000 (or 1024) yottabytes.  Now go bust your teacher's ass!


----------



## kharmini91

Jimbob1989 said:
			
		

> Thats a usefull reference



If only it wasn't in German.....


----------



## Totte

harofreak00 said:
			
		

> hey i was just wondering if anyone knew of the term bigger than a yottabyte, im trying to prove a teacher wrong, and anything bigger than that would be grealy appreciated





ofcourse there is bigger stuff then yottabyte, there is one after that

A brontobyte is 1024 yottabytes which is about 1.24 * 10^27 bytes.


----------



## jbrown456

hehehe, i love proving teachers wrong!!! its so fun to teach the teacher!


----------



## elmarcorulz

talk about bringing a thread back from the dead


----------



## Totte

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> talk about bringing a thread back from the dead



yeah, i had to answer it when i found it...


----------



## Dani21008

Jimbob1989 said:


> Is there such think as a nanobyte or is the smallest a byte?
> 
> Jimbob



8 bits = 1 byte, a bit is a 1 or a 0.  each byte stands for a character like a letter or a number.  The text of this post is probably 2000 bits, or 250 bytes


----------



## ezefosure

???


----------



## magicman

_*For pete's sake, don't dig up old threads from 2004. This has already been brought back from the dead once, in 2005. Sheesh...*_


----------



## Cromewell

Holy Crap! Jimbob has posted here! I best be closing this it's so old and nothing really useful has been added.

If someone thinks they have something meaningful to add you can PM it to me and maybe I'll open it for you


----------

